

WebGL demo of easing equations running on the GPU - nephics
http://lab.aerotwist.com/webgl/easing/

======
Roritharr
How long until there will be background WebGL Bitcoin Miners on websites?

~~~
dekz
Probably when WebCL comes around.

------
nephics
There are more WebGL and other experiments on the same site:
<http://aerotwist.com/lab/>

